# Your thoughts on "Mattel Barbie Stila Cosmetics"



## MAChostage (Jan 11, 2009)

*I thought this was interesting.  Of course I really want to see, IRL: "Foxy Doll, which depicts the African-American Barbie launched in 1980, includes a Lip Glaze called Foxy, mascara and a compact with two eye shadows and a cheek color."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 11, 2009)

I want that Barbie, I could care less about the make up.


----------



## laguayaca (Jan 11, 2009)

The sets sound real cute, not gonna lie! But you think they wouldve coke out with a more original name for the collection. Everything does look cute though!


----------



## lilMAClady (Jan 12, 2009)

So cute, totally buying it! It would be so awesome if they included a mini doll like that in there!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 12, 2009)

yeah I'm all about the doll..the m/u is wait and see


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 12, 2009)

Is a doll actually coming out?  Anyway, I am super excited.  I LOVE Stila and finally they are doing something WOC friendly!  It sucks that they discontinued the darker shades in their foundations and powders because they really are great.  But I digress.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm on it. I want the foxy and the beach one.


----------



## clueless0506 (Jan 13, 2009)

I want the doll depicted on the packaging. it's so cute.


----------



## shyste (Jan 13, 2009)

If it comes with the doll I want that..but I would buy 2 one for keepsake and one to use....


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 13, 2009)

I think it's totally awesome! I love how it comes with lip glaze (named Foxy), 2 e/s, cheek color and a Lookbook!!The doll is adorable too. I wish they had made an asian barbie....


----------



## gooblyglob (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I want that Barbie, I could care less about the make up._

 
I have that doll *cackles* (she did cost quite a bit though...)


----------



## MAChostage (Jan 16, 2009)

So did you buy your doll from Mattel??  How did you get her?


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm just mad the doll on the packaging has an afro....black women do have perms and good hair nowadays....LOL


----------



## .Ice (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I want that Barbie, I could care less about the make up._

 
werd


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Is a doll actually coming out? Anyway, I am super excited. I LOVE Stila and finally they are doing something WOC friendly! It sucks that they discontinued the darker shades in their foundations and powders because they really are great. But I digress._

 
These cans are all based around the dolls that came out years ago


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I'm just mad the doll on the packaging has an afro....black women do have perms and good hair nowadays....LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Uhhh...


----------



## MACa6325xi (Jan 18, 2009)

I tried to purchase this, but it was sold out. Has anyone bought any of the cans?


----------



## milamonster (Jan 19, 2009)

im pretty excited about htis, i wanna see what it looks like and i wonder if the makeup discount can be used on this?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_I tried to purchase this, but it was sold out. Has anyone bought any of the cans?_

 
I don't think this is for sale yet.  Sephora usually has coming soon items marked as "out of stock."  Really confusing.


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 20, 2009)

this looks pretty cool!  i missed out on MAC's barbie collection so i'm kinda stoked about this Stila one.


----------



## Khymeira (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I'm just mad the doll on the packaging has an afro....black women do have perms and good hair nowadays....LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
"Good hair"? Self-hating, much?


----------



## brownsuga lady (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I'm just mad the doll on the packaging has an afro....black women do have perms and good hair nowadays....LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What exactly is "good hair"?


----------



## Lovey99 (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I'm just mad the doll on the packaging has an afro....black women do have perms and good hair nowadays....LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What is "good hair"?  That sounds extremely unintelligent


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jan 24, 2009)

I ordered the Foxy one Thursday morning and I should get it on Monday. I'm so excited! I missed all of MAC Barbie, at least now I'll have some Barbie makeup.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I'm just mad the doll on the packaging has an afro....black women do have perms and good hair nowadays....LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yikes. We can all have "good hair" if you learn how to take care of it.


----------



## vuittongirl (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I'm just mad the doll on the packaging has an afro....black women do have perms and good hair nowadays....LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i thought she was being sarcastic..... at least i hope she was being sarcastic...............


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsChrys79* 

 
_I'm just mad the doll on the packaging has an afro....black women do have perms and good hair nowadays....LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm not really laughing but sure if thats what u feel is "good"

Anyways but yea this is super cute and I want it, the concept to me is just very appealing to that inner little tomboy girl in me


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jan 28, 2009)

Ladies, for the record, I'd like to say that although I can't speak for MsChys79; I don't think that she intended for to remark to be taken in such an inflammatory way. In real life, I hear the term "good hair" tossed around way more casually than I'd like, and I usually take the time to voice my displeasure with the speaker. I've  found that most people who use the term don't even realize that it's offensive in the first place, nevermind WHY.

This term is tossed around a lot in the American Black community, and my Dominicanas, toss around the term "pelo malo" quite frequently as well.  If you're familiar with either term, then you know what they both mean. My problem with both is that both imply that highly textured or nappy (and I don't find nappy to be offensive, btw) hair is bad, and that implication is incorrect, and can be a blow to someone's whose self esteem isn't up to par, especially little girls who are subject to hearing ther mom's complaints about their hair every time they sit down to get their hair done. 

Just my two pence.


----------



## seymone25 (Jan 28, 2009)

^^ I agree.


----------



## gooblyglob (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_So did you buy your doll from Mattel?? How did you get her?_

 
I actually bought the doll from a fellow Barbie collector as she was released in 1980... I hope MAC and Barbie join up for another collection, it will be heaven all over again! 

and there's nothing wrong about her hair! I love it when women with super curly hair leave it in the natural state (whether cropped or in an afro - you should google South African Princess Barbie and Nichelle Urban Hipster Barbie, two of my favourite dolls - amongst many I must admit) although I guess it must be difficult to manage super curly hair, I have straight hair so I wouldn't know


----------



## cindel25 (Feb 14, 2009)

Not really interested since they got rid of their darker shades


----------



## perfecttenn (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindel25* 

 
_Not really interested since they got rid of their darker shades_

 
Why did they discontinue their darker shades?  Do they plan on re-packaging or re-formulating???

I've never used any Stile products, but I've heard a lot about it, so I'm just curious about this.


----------

